# Dish Network VS. Direct TV:Picture And Sound Quality



## mailiang (Jul 30, 2006)

I recently switched from Dish Network to Direct TV because of better programing options. I noticed that there was a significant improvement in the picture and sound quality. I was wondering if there was a reason for this. I was under the impression that Dish network had more satellites and therefore more transponders, which would lend me to believe that there would be less compression. You would think then that Dish would have the edge, but that doesn't seem to be the case. Any thoughts on this subject would be appreciated.

Ian


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

I also switched in March 2006 because of better programming options.I was with
E* for over 4 years I find that to me the PQ and SQ is the same that's with a 50"
RPTV that was professionally adjusted about a year ago.What I do find is that with D* D11 the sound is stereo going thru the F connector.With the DP301 the onlyway to achieve stereo was with the A/V connections.I also found the D11 to have alot more features than the DP301 and it's more stable.So far I'm very happy
with my decision to switch to Directv.


----------



## D-Bamatech (Jun 28, 2006)

mailiang said:


> I recently switched from Dish Network to Direct TV because of better programing options. I noticed that there was a significant improvement in the picture and sound quality. I was wondering if there was a reason for this. I was under the impression that Dish network had more satellites and therefore more transponders, which would lend me to believe that there would be less compression. You would think then that Dish would have the edge, but that doesn't seem to be the case. Any thoughts on this subject would be appreciated.
> 
> Ian


Ive sat them side by side on 2 identical tv's with the ird's (rec) hidden. No one has ever picked D-net as having better STANDARD picture quality.

ITS VERY visible when on coax (chan 3). But reduces "some" when on av or svideo. But you ARE corect in your assumption. Last friday i installed (1) d-net system and (1) dtv system. Both when on CNN or a local channel was remarkably different from each house.

DTV wins by far on STANDARD rec and dish as far as sound and pic Quality.

I used to call the D-net = "the poor mans satellite" when it first came out. (lol)

D-net pays me more(commision AND install) .. but still to this day i refuse to sell d-net to any Cx with my name attached to it. And i still have Never been to a home and taken DTV down and installed D-net. yet every week i go and take down D-net and put up DTV. All the cust's respond the same way after the switch on the pic quality. And if on a 322 system of any sorts the ,, Tv2 with D-net looks like basic analog cbl in comparison to DTV an a actual rec located at the TV set. The "22 series to save 5$ bucks is not worth it if you like quality. the 22 series is the worst developemnet in DBS iMHO to ever hit the public shelf. Today the installers use diaplexers to feed tv2 from the rec location throught the same "cbl in" from sat and that is one component more to go out.. which history says in time that is HIGHLY likely.

ill do the D-net by contract work order but i wont sell it even when i KNOW 100$ plus more goes in my pocket than DTV. That ought seal the thought as a fact. Im the face in the home and i cant be cocky as say you wont EVER have any problems .. because it s NOT true w/ D-net. Screw the 100$ plus. more from D-net. ..integrity is worth MORE!


----------

